# Sandstone Creek Club Vail, CO Feb 8-15  $700



## Robert D (Jan 5, 2014)

We have a hotel room that will sleep two with king bed, flat screen TV, and washer / dryer at the Sandstone Creek Club in Vail for the week of Feb 8-15.   The resort has a free shuttle to the lifts at Vail Mountain and very nice indoor/outdoor pool, indoor hot tubs, sauna, racquetball court, exercise equipment, and game room.  It has the highest rating by Interval and RCI.  Here's a link to the resort's website: http://www.sandstonecreekclub.com/joomla/ or call 512-327-1150 with any questions.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 10, 2014)

Still available


----------



## Robert D (Feb 15, 2014)

Still available


----------

